# I have had enough of this.....



## justturnin (Jul 31, 2012)

Went out to the shop to get some turnings done to hold up my end of two trades here on WB. Got some turned the other day but need to polish and turn a few more items as well. So I opened the doors and could no longer step over the mess that I have allowed to accumulate. At one point to get to my lathe I had to actually jump over the pile which is not safe when the spot you have to land in is barely as big as your feet. So I decided to do a bit of cleaning. This wont be an overhaul but a fire will be started and waste will be burned. I have three spots where I work almost daily on my lunch break, Casting Station, Bandsaw and Lathe. The rest is a 3' high mess. 

Took some pics to share my shame and also offer the hope to you that your not the only one. These were after a 33gal trash bag has already been cleared out from around the lathe.....


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2012)

Phooey. I can still see several square feet of floor space. You're still pretty much in ship shape.


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks clean to me. I have a never ending battle with the following rationalization. Why clean up if I am only gonna mess it up. This thinking creeps in when I make the bed, do the dishes, cut the grass, etc. Suzy keeps me in line with a few cans of Zoe's whup-ass.:davidguil:
I like the dust collector and the nail in the wall that holds the bag up.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 31, 2012)

As David said, I really don't see what you're talking about...:i_dunno:

Looks normal to me.

'course Kenbo has gone fishin', so yer safe fer a few days...

p


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 31, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> As David said, I really don't see what you're talking about...:i_dunno:
> 
> Looks normal to me.
> 
> ...


Funny that you mentioned Kenbo. After viewing pictures of this shop and my clean shop he would have gone into a catatonic shock. His poor wife would have found him curled up in a fetal position with a dust rag in his hand.


----------



## TimR (Jul 31, 2012)

Chris,
I feel your pain. My breaking point is when I can't find any of the dozen or so pencils laying around the shop, I know it's time to clean!:i_dunno:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jul 31, 2012)

justturnin said:


> Went out to the shop to get some turnings done to hold up my end of two trades here on WB. Got some turned the other day but need to polish and turn a few more items as well. So I opened the doors and could no longer step over the mess that I have allowed to accumulate. At one point to get to my lathe I had to actually jump over the pile which is not safe when the spot you have to land in is barely as big as your feet. So I decided to do a bit of cleaning. This wont be an overhaul but a fire will be started and waste will be burned. I have three spots where I work almost daily on my lunch break, Casting Station, Bandsaw and Lathe. The rest is a 3' high mess.
> 
> Took some pics to share my shame and also offer the hope to you that your not the only one. These were after a 33gal trash bag has already been cleared out from around the lathe.....



:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes: 'nuff said :lolol:


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Jul 31, 2012)

You really have it together, my shop only has one aisle from garage door to back door. All other has at least 4' of crap. I'm moving soon, and am looking forward to the giant existential bowel movement that will happen as I throw away 85% of stuff that I really will never use.Keep your chin up and happy cleaning:wacko1:


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 31, 2012)

I really dont see a problem. You can get in and out right. I see no bones or rotting flesh in there. What are you OCD?

Robert


----------



## justturnin (Jul 31, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :dash2::dash2::dash2: Oh SHITE if my shop looked like that I would stop working totally I cant have a messy shop I cant a foard to fall anymore or even slip an I concider the picture below not a clean shop you need FEMA there to help
> Roy




your shop looks great Roy and may I say your pic is giving me Bandsaw Envy.....:allhail:


----------



## arkie (Jul 31, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> I really dont see a problem. You can get in and out right. I see no bones or rotting flesh in there. What are you OCD?
> 
> Robert



I spotted several horizontal surfaces that less than the requisite 3' of materials stacked on them. What's up with that?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks I always feel better when I see a bigger mess then mine. Just tell everyone your shop is the "laid back style". or your FIL is coming and you don't want him to feel bad cause his shop is always a mess.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

looks like my boys room


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2012)

Since my shop AC was out this weekend, I decided to take advantage of the recent cool temperatures around here(105 to 110) by doing a little cleaning. I fired up the chiminea and burned some scraps that had been piling up. When my AC guy showed up, I was sitting in my favorite shop chair in front of a roaring fire... You should have seen the look on his face! Priceless!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Looks clean to me. I have a never ending battle with the following rationalization. Why clean up if I am only gonna mess it up. This thinking creeps in when I make the bed, do the dishes, cut the grass, etc. Suzy keeps me in line with a few cans of Zoe's whup-ass.:davidguil:
> I like the dust collector and the nail in the wall that holds the bag up.



i like the weed wacker hanging on the door when he realy kills them with all those purty logs he piles on them outstanding method  duckman


----------



## justturnin (Jul 31, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> i like the weed wacker hanging on the door when he realy kills them with all those purty logs he piles on them outstanding method  duckman



Mama only lets me use that method behind the shop in the mud pit.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am officially ashamed because mine is even worse than Chris's so i dare not show pictures, I had to stop and try to remember what the lathe was under or rather what was piled on top of it to find it, not much time to use it anymore so most of the time I can't find it! I know I used it a few days ago or was that a few weeks ago? I have left just enough room in a 3 car garage for my son in laws Harley and a path from the garage door to the utility room. And then today UPS brought this big box of ugly Florida wood and things got even worse!!!

If Linda had enough strenght to get out of bed I would surely catch hell if she saw it!! Hopefully in a day or so she will feel better and I'll be cleaning the garage and find my lathe!!!!!!!


----------

